# go small go now?!?!



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

There''s no time like now, and no boat like the one thats paid for, or so I hear. 

I got a little 19 footer with hopes to learn to sail, spend some time on the water, and then sell her and move up to something bigger. Well, She''s been for sale for a few months, and no bites, so I got to thinking, it may be better to go cruising on the boat I do have, then to wait till I can afford to sink more money into the boat I dont have. 

She''s a mashead 19'' (22loa, including bowsprit) 

currently with 200 feet of rode, 20 feet 1/2 chain on a 25# danthford up front, and the same on a 10# (I think) fluke in the back. She''s got one automotive battery, and I just bought a solar cell, and have finished rewiring her so she sails at night now.  10 gallons of tankage, and a small honda outboard. I''d like to sail her down to cabo and back, (from Ventura, just north of Los Angeles) and would like advise one what I need to do to make her ready to go, what advice I need to bring with me, what I need to read before I go, and if this is a good idea. 

Also, I''m pulling her for new bottom paint this month, so let me know what else I should check or do while she''s on the dry in preperation.

Thanks. 

-- James


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

What model boat is she? There are 19 footers and then there are 19 footers.

Jeff


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

Signet 20'' Single keel version. 800 lbs in the leading edge. With the 150 She gets on her rail a bit more than I''d like, but I was out last night with some friends, had a 100 on, and was doing fine in 20 knot breezes. No headroom, but got a working sink. Self bailing cockpit, tiller stearing. http://www.robinsoncomputerservice.com/josie/

Right now what I''ve got for gear is a set of binoculars and a hand heald GPS, hand heald radio coming this week, jacklines and harness/pdf (sospenders) coming soon. If I leave the country, I will have a EPRIB. I''m also ordering tonight the "Build Instant Boats" book so I can put together an Elegant Punt for a Dingy, as, even though shes small, the keel makes beaching her a thing to be avoided. 

BTW, JeffH, not that I dont apreciate alot of other good people here, with good advice, but I realy apreciate your informed replies. I know they''ve helped both me and others out siginificantly over the course of time. 

Thanks. 

-- James


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I remember the Signet quite well. I knew the bilge keel versions better than the single keel versions. They were a reasonably well built English boat. They actually sailed quite well for their day. I guess the big question is ''what shape is your boat in?'' While I think that you could really do an awful lot with these boats when new, I would have to guess that these are 25 to 35 year old boats. For coastal cruising you should be able to go almost anywhere but if you are going offshore You would need to go over everything to make sure it was sound. Rigging and sails, electrical systems, etc need to be brought up to shape. There are issues with storage of an adequate water and food supply. Passages with a boat that size will be very long and a boat that size does not have the capacity for the 30 or 40 days at sea that a transpacific passage might entail in a boat that small. I really think that I would hold out for something a little bigger.

Just out of curiousity, How much are you asking for the Signet?

Regards
Jeff


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, 7 sail inventory, the worst of whic are in good condition, and some of which I dont think have ever been hanked on, honda outboard isnt new, but (if theres gas in it, oops this weekend) starts first pull, and looks and runs almost like new. (a bit cold blooded, but...) The bottom paint is flaking, so that needs to be handled. Rigging in good condition. A bit of corosion around the mast step, so I''m going to see about getting a new piece fabricated, not realy sure about that, and the original wiring was completley shot (and even if it wasnt, there was neither fuse nor breaker in the whole deal!) so now I''ve got a wiring job thats stalled because I cant make up my mind on how I want the switch box to look (but all electric is functional now, just controlled from an ugly plastic box I dont have bolted to the wall) And I''m asking $3,500 for her. I dont think thats completley unreasonable. But apparenly other people do, so I figgure what am I to do but sail?  

However, if you know someone whos interested, and can get to the Ventura area, feel free to come take a look, and even come out and go sailing, weather you want to buy her or not. I''m trying to get myself some time on the water.

As for passage making, Right now I''ll be happy if I can get the time and courage to do the long passage out to Catalina and back. I was thinking of doing more harbor hopping up and down the Left coast than real Passage making type of deals. 

Thanks again. 

-- James


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Sounds like a nice boat. Depending on the condition of the boat and its year, all cleaned up and ready to go, $3500 sounds like a reasonable asking price with the actual sales price probably being down closer to $3000. Should be a good little boat for coastal stuff if you have plenty of time on your hands. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t know the boat, but I do know the trip from CA to Cabo. Past Ensenada, there are only 2 or 3 places along the 600 mile long coast to stop, so you will be doing some 2 or 3 day passages. This means you''ll need a way to self steer, either wind vane or tiller pilot (with power consumption). I took my 30 foot boat down the coast with a tiller pilot and it was marginal. I also had another person for watches. I recall a few days of 20-25 knot winds, broad reach, 10 foot seas, chilly nights (November), whales, and being very tired. It''s certainly do-able in a well-found 19-foot boat, but it''s not a cakewalk. I wouldn''t take it too lightly.

That said, it''s a great trip, and the few anchorages are nice and the people friendly. Baja Mexico was one of our favorite places. 

The problem you''ll run into is that once you''re in Cabo, the Sea of Cortez awaits and it''s only 3-4 days to Puerto Vallarta, which makes Cabo look pretty lame. The return trip to CA makes skippers of 40-foot motorsailors tremble. All those nice following winds and seas become obstacles to the return trip. I doubt your outboard could handle it if the winds are typical and if it could, I don''t see how you could carry enough fuel. Maybe a trailer for the return trip or you could try to sell the boat in Cabo.

I don''t want to discourage you from anything you''re wiling to try, but go in with your eyes open.

Check out Sensible Cruising by Don Casey et al. The book advocates cruising simply with what you have. 

Whatever you do, don''t give up. You''ll never regret it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jeff:
In Cal.to pick up Teacher''s Pet III little brother, 21'' Windjammer. See your still dispensing good solid advice to the inquiring, keep up the good work. We check in every once in a while.
Gene Koblick


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

Fourknots, Thank you very much. I will get Sensible Cruising this coming pay check. 

I will need to look at getting a wind vane. 

I was planing to go with a friend, for the trip, as I''m still not comforable with not having someone on deck, even with self steering, radar, or whatever. 

Part of the training regime was to be a beet up the coast for 2 or 3 days, to see how we hung. We''d start going upwind, and then when we were tired and beet, we could just turn around and fly the 150 and come home in following seas and winds. Of course, doing this from Cabo we''ll already be beat and tired just from the downwind leg, but with some time to recover, I think it may still be doable. Is this unrealistic and/or stupid?

As for the upwind return trip, I was planning to just beet it back. Anyone done this under sail alone? Tips?
So far I''ve never used my motor for more than docking, and that only when the winds coming straight off my slip. 

Also, I know nothing ever happens on a schedule, but about what range of time do you think I should allow for the trip? Any must see spots on the way down? 

Thanks 

-- James


----------

